# Any mama's out there that hunt?



## sahmof2girls (Feb 9, 2005)

I grew up around hunting my whole life. we didn't really go to dr's often, and lived off the grid. . We ate what my dad hunted and what came out of our garden. I am now a hunter and so is my dp. So I am wondering if there are any others out there? Or maybe you just harvest your own meat from animals you have???


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

Like you, I grew up with a hunting family. I hunted in my early teens but haven't since then. By my mid-teens, my interests moved to sports. We live in an area where hunting dictates all work and social calendars in November and hunting has been on my mind a lot lately because DS is at the age where he is asking questions about hunting, which is taking me back to my childhood memories. I can remember hanging out with my grandfather and uncles when they butchered their deer.

I enjoy reading the Girls Guide to Guns and Butter blog. She hunts, as does her DH and extended family, and has a lot of great posts about hunting and cooking game. (The also raise and process their own meats)


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We raise our own beef and pork and dh and I both hunt. I grew up hunting big game, but lately dh and I have been bird hunting. Definitely a whole new ball game! My boys are both very excited to hunt, though they have a few more years. I think the actual hunting might not live up to their expectations but they'll learn how to do it.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

We don't hunt, unless we have a purpose (like a coyote killing all our chickens and ducks). We do, however, raise goats, ducks, domestic rabbits, chickens, and guineas. We raise the ducks and rabbits for the table. My oldest 2 girls do the butchering of small animals. My dh does the bigger things. We recently butchered our last 2 pigs. We get our pork from my mom's dh trapping wild pigs, of which there are more than plenty! My 2 middle kids are into trapping raccoons lately. As a matter of fact my dd (12) came up from the woods an hour ago to get her brother to help her carry the big **** in a trap. We'll likely bake it tomorrow.

My dh was raised squirrel hunting in KY.

Nice to talk to others who don't think we are damaging our kids by teaching them these sometimes lost arts. ) My kids can give a heck of an anatomy lesson!


----------



## sahmof2girls (Feb 9, 2005)

YAY, I love to see this!!!!! Chicky it is a WONDERFUL anatomy lesson!


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Unfortunately, they got another lesson today when we had a dog attack on our chickens. (


----------



## sahmof2girls (Feb 9, 2005)

That's awful Chicky!!!!!


----------

